# PLant ID



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I grabbed this plant a few days ago from my aunts house. Not sure what it is. It is in bloom and has a big pink flower.


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like a _Cyclamen_, no idea what species or hybrid.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats good enough for me! It deffently looks like thats what it is based on my quick google search. 
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its also not going to like being in a terrarium for too long either... 

Ed


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ I was told by my local nursery that Cyclamen like to dry out, and that I should never let water sit on the leaves. I think that they're better suited for temperate weather, rather than tropical, but I couldn't say for sure without pulling up some literature on it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

While they enjoy humidity they need to be able to dry out and any water on the crown of the plant is going to cause it to rot. They also do not like warm temperatures. As a final note they need a significant dormancy....

Ed


----------

